# 150 Coats of GluBoost...



## SteveJ

Sure does beat the 300 I would have put on if I hadn't been using GluBoost.  I used three coats of thick followed by two coats of thin with a shot of accelerator between each.  Sanded with 400 and then micromesh and buffing.  They are all gun metal sierras. 

30 BOW pens as gifts to people who went on a tour of Israel with me in May.  Shout out to Ed at Exotic Blanks, I bought 17 sticks of BOW from Exotics and every one has fantastic grain and figure.


----------



## Jim15

Awesome group of pens.


----------



## alanemorrison

That is a great reminder of a trip to the Holy Land, and olive is such a joy to turn ( and smell )
Your pens are first class Steve.
Alan


----------



## ed4copies

Title had me REAL worried!!!

Beautiful pens and thanks for choosing ExoticBlanks!!!


----------



## MRDucks2

Lol. I was looking for at least a 1/4” thick film on something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## WarEagle90

Wow, you've been busy, Steve.  Great looking pens.


----------



## Dalecamino

No wonder why we haven't heard much from you. Awesome pens. How was the trip?


----------



## OZturner

Incredible Display of Pens Steve.
Thoughtful Gift to your Traveling Companions,
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## Texas Taco

By the title I was wondering what kind of monstrosity I was going to see but wow, what an awesome group of pens.


----------



## bsshog40

Nice bunch!


----------



## SteveJ

Dalecamino said:


> No wonder why we haven't heard much from you. Awesome pens. How was the trip?



The trip was fantastic.  After 24 years serving my congregation they made the trip a part of my sabbatical.  My son is also a pastor and his church sent him on the trip as well making it that much more enjoyable.  Israel is so much smaller than we are used to here in the states.  The Sea of Galilee is smaller than you would expect - you can easily see across it from Tiberias to the Golan Heights.  I can't imagine walking across it though 

One  highlight for me was reading the Beatitudes to our group while standing on the Mount of Beatitudes, near the spot where Jesus originally gave the sermon on the mount.  So many amazing experiences and history.  I am so thankful for those from my congregation that donated to make it possible.  Thanks for asking.

Also, since I am on sabbatical, I am spending most of the four months (which began after Easter) away from home as I travel to see family.  I'm off to Minnesota next week, so I may not be on much again until September when I return from the time off.


----------



## johncrane

Awesome well done


----------



## cozee

GluBoost is great! So is Ed and Dawn!


----------



## mark james

Wonderful set Steve.  I'm not sure I'd enjoy doing that many pens in a week, but your results are very nice.  I'm saving your process on using Glu Boost.  I bought some at the last MPG and have not had the opportunity to use it yet.


----------



## SteveJ

mark james said:


> Wonderful set Steve.  I'm not sure I'd enjoy doing that many pens in a week, but your results are very nice.  I'm saving your process on using Glu Boost.  I bought some at the last MPG and have not had the opportunity to use it yet.



Just remember, blue first, then orange.


----------



## Woodchipper

SteveJ said:


> I can't imagine walking across it though


Oh, ye of little faith!  Haven't been there and, FWIW, not on my list.


----------



## ramaroodle

Very nice.  Just as an aside I found that with Gluboost I can skip the micromesh and use rubbing compound instead then buff.


----------

